# World Mark - Cost of Credits at New Resorts...



## gqsam58

Hello, I'm new to Tug and have been reading alot.

I am considering to make my first purchase either WM or HGVC. (ebay)
Although I like WM and its low MFs my only concern is the rising credit cost at new WM resorts.

I'm afraid if I were buy 7k credits now, it will lose too much of its purchasing power down the road.

Any perspective on this would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, what is the good price per credit on ebay?


----------



## Goofyhobbie

qqsam58,

To get an answer to your second question, I will differ to someone with more experience in the buying and selling of World Mark Credits.

Meanwhile, although I am not a World Mark owner I will offer the following perspective to your initial question as quoted below:



> Although I like WM and its low MFs my only concern is the rising credit cost at new WM resorts.
> 
> I'm afraid if I were buy 7k credits now, it will lose too much of its purchasing power down the road.



I personally believe that you can expect the purchasing power (interpreted to mean what it takes to get a reservation) to stay relatively the same at any given resort in the system. But as new resorts are built, the number of "credits" that it will take to get similar accomodations at the Newer resorts 
will increase.

Typically when a develper decides to build a resort and SELL VOI (Vacation Ownership Intervals) the developer will offer more square footage, more amenities, and/or other inducements to make the property appealing to current as well as NEW prospective RETAIL buyers. They will appropriately increase the number of "credits" necessary to get the various accomodations at the "NEW" Resort. The obvious argument for this is "...cost to build a New Resort gets more expensive every day." 

In order to cover the perceived higher cost and sell the VOI to current owners and new prospects the builder will subsidize the maintenance fees and increase the number of "points" or "credits" necessary to book the various desired "NEW" accomodations. 

Meanwhile, for the most part you can expect the necessary "points" or "credits" to get access to accomodations at existing resorts to stay the same. 

Over time, each "NEW" resort that comes on line will usually require more "points" or "credits" to get accomodations at the "New" resort.  This is pretty much the way it has been for years.


----------



## gqsam58

Goofyhobbie,

Thank you so much for your candid reply.
I guess it's just the way it is unfortunately... :annoyed: 

Anyone else can advise me on the price on ebay? what is the good price per credit to purchase on ebay?


----------



## LLW

gqsam58 said:


> Goofyhobbie,
> 
> Thank you so much for your candid reply.
> I guess it's just the way it is unfortunately... :annoyed:
> 
> Anyone else can advise me on the price on ebay? what is the good price per credit to purchase on ebay?




Price per credit depends on quite a few variables: how many credits in the account, what is the loan balance and other fee balances, what is the closing fee.......

There is a Rent/Sale forum on www.wmowners.com that you can read and acquire more info on prices. There are also other forums there the reading of which can give you more insight into rising credits at new resorts.


----------



## Judy

gqsam58 said:


> Hello, I'm new to Tug and have been reading alot.
> 
> I am considering to make my first purchase either WM or HGVC. (ebay)
> Although I like WM and its low MFs my only concern is the rising credit cost at new WM resorts.
> 
> I'm afraid if I were buy 7k credits now, it will lose too much of its purchasing power down the road.


If you buy your Worldmark credits resale, you don't need to be concerned about how much the developer is charging to sell credits.
If you're worried about the _value_ of your credits eroding - more credits being required to book a unit in a new resort than in an older one, then you may have a legitimate concern.  Since Wyndham became Worldmark's developer, the new resorts have had higher credit values.  Who knows whether that trend will continue? I suggest that you make your decision based on the credit cost to book the resorts that exist today and whether you think the price of the credits on the resale market is worth it.
If you are planning to resell your credits in the future, don't buy them in the first place.  The price in the resale market could continue to decline, or not.


----------



## LLW

gqsam58 said:


> Hello, I'm new to Tug and have been reading alot.
> 
> I am considering to make my first purchase either WM or HGVC. (ebay)
> Although I like WM and its low MFs my only concern is the rising credit cost at new WM resorts.
> 
> I'm afraid if I were buy 7k credits now, it will lose too much of its purchasing power down the road.
> 
> Any perspective on this would be greatly appreciated.




The degree of impact really has a lot to do with how you will use your ownership.

1. If you buy just 7K credits, you would not be impacted that much - the account is small enough that the degree of loss in purchasing power would not mean enough in absolute and real-life terms. 

2. It highly depends on your personal usage pattern. The more you want the highly popular (e.g. Marina Dunes or Depoe Bay) or expensive resorts (e.g. the new Anaheim or Long Beach) and more demanded and less supplied unit types (e.g. 3BRs) in peak seasons, the more you would be impacted. The more you use the shoulder and off-seasons, less popular resorts, and less demanded unit types, the less it will impact you. So if you tell us how you would use your WM ownership, we will be better able to provide you with more advice.

3. As said above, don't count this as a capital investment, because there are too many uncertainties in the future. Count this as prepaid vacation for better accomodation that may otherwise be very expensive, and you would be more happy with a timeshare ownership, especially your WM ownership.

4. The more informed you are about how best to use the WM ownership, the more you will be protected from what Wyndham does. You would still be impacted, but your knowledge of the pockets of super-usage would be so much that whatever Wyndham does, you would be more protected, thus minimizing the risks - not eliminating them, but minimizing them. Knowledge is power in timeshare ownership, but much more so in a point-based system.

5. All timeshares are highly dependent on how the Developer/Manager operates. Sooner or later you will find out that what Wyndham does is not much different from what Marriott or Starwood or Hilton does. At least the WM governing documents cap maintenance fee increases at 5% per year, and Wyndham can't change the total credits required for existing resorts, although increasing credits on new resorts would mean increasing demand on existing resorts. If you learn enough to protect you from the Developer by learning about the system and banding with other owners, timeshare ownership would be a pleasant experience.


----------



## gqsam58

*Thank you so much all.*

Thank you so much for your help.

After reading your posts and lots of other posts here and WMowners.com, I purchased 6000 credits membership from ebay.

I won the bid at 1727 dollars and got 2009's credits as well as 2 HK tokens.
I hope this was a good deal.

My wife and I are very excited about WM and hopefully we can purchase more credits in the future for more vacation.


----------



## cali girl

Sounds like a real good deal!


----------



## mtribe

Welcome aboard!  

Worldmark is a great timeshare.  My advice is Become an active owner.  Learn how to get the most out of you investment.  Book as far out as possible, be flexible, VOTE in elections, be wary of the developer, and HAVE FUN.  Be active here and on WMOwners that is where you learn from experienced users and glean fabulous tips and tricks.


----------

